# Need 2 For August 6th



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Need two seasoned fishermen to fill out a private charter (total of four). Departing Freeport Saturday Aug 6th at 6am and will fish 65-70 mile blue water areas for AJs, grouper, mahi, beeliner, ling, blackfin, etc. Will return by 6pm Saturday evening. Costs including fuel, ice, bait estimated to be $310 per person. PM me or call me at 713-416-1082.

Capt Bill


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Need One More For Aug 6th Bluewater Trip*

Have 3 and need a 4th for this trip. Snapper 13, I've got you down for one spot. Tim (don't know your 2cool name), please pm me asap if you're still interested. See my earlier post for details or give me a call at 713-416-1082. Will need deposits next week.


----------

